# Qu'est-ce que netbiosd ?



## MotteMotte (25 Octobre 2011)

J'utilise osx depuis seulement quelques semaines, avec little snitch comme firewall.

J'ai de temps en temps des demandes de connexion venant de netbiosd. Et je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que c'est...

Parfois a des moments un peu bizarre, genre là je viens d'en avoir une alors que je n'ai rien d'ouvert a part Chrome et VLC...

Google n'est pas foutu de faire la différence entre netbios et netbiosd, du coup les recherches sont foirés. D'ailleurs la recherche de "netbiosd" en filtrant sur ce forum ne donne rien...

Donc : A quoi sert ce truc ? Et pourquoi il y a t-il des alertes little snitch de temps en temps ? :rateau:


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé ça.
Ca à l'air d'être ce que tu cherches (netbios*d*), mais j'ai pas regardé de plus près...
Ca parle démon, firewall, connexion entrante...


----------



## MotteMotte (25 Octobre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai trouvé ça.
> Ca à l'air d'être ce que tu cherches (netbios*d*), mais j'ai pas regardé de plus près...
> Ca parle démon, firewall, connexion entrante...



J'ai bien précisé que j'avais déjà cherché sur google. 

Il n'y a aucune réponse sur la board apple... Comment souvent d'ailleurs. 

J'aimerais au moins savoir ce que c'est avant de le désactiver (j'aime pas avoir des trucs qui se connecte pour un oui ou un non sans savoir ce que c'est...).


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (25 Octobre 2011)

MotteMotte a dit:


> J'ai bien précisé que j'avais déjà cherché sur google.
> 
> Il n'y a aucune réponse sur la board apple... Comment souvent d'ailleurs.



Au temps pour moi :rateau:. En fait, comme tu parlait de netbios ou netbiosd, je pensais que tu n'avais rien trouvé du tout sur netbiosd 
Pour la qualité des réponses apportées, effectivement, à y regarder de plus près, c'est pas vraiment ça :rose:
En clair, on sait que d'autres se posent la même question, mais on est pas plus avancés :rateau:


----------



## MotteMotte (25 Octobre 2011)

Pas grave. 

Moi je n'ai que ça sous la main :

http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/netbiosd/

Et pour le désactiver :

http://revogirl.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/disabling-the-netbios-protocol-daemon-in-lion/

Mais euh... Le premier lien, j'ai beau essayer de comprendre, ben...  Si quelqu'un a la traduction.  Je dois pas être le seul a avoir ce genre de tentatives de connexions quand même. Je n'ai rien de bien "spécial" d'installé, a part mono, X11 et Onyx...


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Netbiosd  est apparemment né avec Lion.
Il doit (comme auparavant netbios) servir à communiquer avec les machines sous windows.
D'après le lien http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/netbiosd/ ,c'est un protocole d'auto-découverte des réseaux netbios, d'où les contrôles LitteSnitch sur les connexions sortantes de ce type.
Si, sur votre réseau il n'y a pas de machines windows, le lien ci-dessous explique comment virer netbiosd.
http://revogirl.wordpress.com/2011/09/14/disabling-the-netbios-protocol-daemon-in-lion/
Attention, l'éditeur nano, c'est un éditeur à l'ancienne. Du brut de brut....


----------



## MotteMotte (25 Octobre 2011)

Je comprend toujours pas pourquoi j'ai ce genre de demande de connexion... Ce sont des connexions sortantes !

Et si je le désactive, je ne pourrais plus me connecter en réseau local sur un pc sous windows ? C'est pas très clair tout ça.


----------



## Polo35230 (25 Octobre 2011)

MotteMotte a dit:


> Je comprend toujours pas pourquoi j'ai ce genre de demande de connexion... Ce sont des connexions sortantes !
> 
> Et si je le désactive, je ne pourrais plus me connecter en réseau local sur un pc sous windows ? C'est pas très clair tout ça.



Parce que le daemon netbiosd est activé (par défaut), et qu'il fait des connexions sortantes (en broadcast) pour découvrir les machines windows.
C'est le Mac qui cherche les PC.

Je pense que oui, si on le désactive, on ne pourra plus se connecter sur un PC. Sauf bien sûr s'il y a Bonjour sur le PC...


----------



## MotteMotte (25 Octobre 2011)

Ok merci.


----------

